# Topics > Robotics > Telepresence robots >  Teddy bear, VR telepresence robot, Adawarp, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Adawarp

----------


## Airicist

Published on Sep 17, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Become a cuddly teddy bear with Oculus Rift and Adawarp"

by Jessica Conditt
October 26, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google patents 'creepy' internet toys to run the home"

by Leo Kelion
May 22, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Published on Oct 21, 2015




> Recorded at the SVVR VR Launchpad 2015 at the Computer History Museum. The company is called Adawarp, and they are building a telepresence bear that will be launched as a Kickstarter in Dec-Jan.

----------


## Airicist

VR Teddy

Published on Apr 3, 2016

----------

